# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fort Dodge Eq Check it's fake

## ajfina

from what FLORA from BOS sayd this EQ is fake bro's , he also sayd that it's coming from spain and a UGL is doing it ,cost only (cheap) over there
very sucks  :Icon Pissedoff: 
sorry sea i alwats freaking forgot about that

----------


## 956Vette

looks good to me, enjoy

----------


## ajfina

thank u 956vette  :Smilie:

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

IMO, one of the best EQs out there. Too bad it isnt stronger!

----------


## smokethedays

good

----------


## ajfina

yep i know only 50mg per ml ,no problem i will use 100 eod  :Smilie:

----------


## ajfina

bump

----------


## Seajackal

Man sorry for the shots in vain, bro! Could you please cut that price off, bro? Thanks.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

> from what FLORA from BOS sayd this EQ is fake bro's , he also sayd that it's coming from spain and a UGL is doing it ,cost only (cheap) over there
> very sucks 
> sorry sea i alwats freaking forgot about that


 You're a bit wrong here, bro. Not all of these vials are fake. You can buy counterfeits in Spain. lets make it could (the guy is busted). Flora never said ALL these vials where fake. As far as I know there is a clerical fault on the counterfeits label ( I believe it says somewhere Fort Dadge). But they will be sent to me and as soon as I have them I will let you know. The color of the oil should be deviant also.

----------


## ajfina

well the one i had was exactly identically to the one flora have on his pics same bacth number and everythin same box , the only different thing i noticed was that the oil from the one's i had was a bit darker
everything else was same 
Dbb u can compare my pics with his pic on BOS

----------

